# Rosangelus es TRES MIL



## Mangato

Tres mil post de simpatía, de humor, guiños y amistad

Mchos más con nosotros

Felicidades

Mangato


----------



## bb008

*BRUJI...se me adelantaron...* No, no, no, bueno es igual... 

*¡FELICIDADES A LA AMI DE LAS 3.000 PARRANDAS, DE LAS 3.000 ECHADERAS DE VAINAS Y LAS 3.000 JODEDERAS ETERNAS, LA DE LAS 3.000 RISAS INCONTENIBLES Y LAS 3.000 SEÑALES QUE SOLO NOSOTRAS SABEMOS CUALES SON y la mas importante de "las 3.000 enseñanzas del saber y la amistad."!..jjajajajajajajaj...así que llegaste a los 3.000 y se me adelantaron...no lo puedo creer...*

*Te quiero Mucho mi Bruji, el haberte conocido por medio WR y aprender de ti en vivo y directo no tiene precio.*


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡¡ FELICES 3.000, ROSA !!!*  ​
*Un placer tenerte de compañera en el foro. Esto se merece una gran tarta* *(un poco ligerita, que no siente mal), para la forera más amable y cordial. 
¡Que cumplas muchos postiversarios más! 
Con cariño, 
Jordi *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Mande! ¿¡Cómo qué se me fueron tus 3'000?!  ¡Y tanto que nos escribimos! 

Pero bueno en este día de tus 3'000 mil lo únicoq ue te puedo decir es 

¡¡¡Felicidades! Espero sigas dandonos más de ti, de tu hermosura la escribir, y que sigamos haciendo nuestros complots contra los foreros ja ja ja ja ja ja, (P.D No es cierto foreros aunque lo crean nunca estamos de acuerdo) 

Un besote y abrazote 

Y te dejo acáesto para que empieces a *criarlo* de aquí hasta tus próximos 6 mil.
Y porque no un *abrazote* de mi parte 

Y una fiesta de parte de *todos *


----------



## alexacohen

Felicidades, Rosangelus.

Sé que no coincidimos mucho pero te aprecio en lo que vales. Y tú vales mucho, nena.

Con cariño

Lex


----------



## Cintia&Martine

WR tiene suerte de contar con una rosa y un ángel.... todo por el precio de una forera ... que no tiene precio igual que la ...

Un beso de agradecimiento _à ta joie de vivre_ (si no sabes francés pásate por el foro )


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Felicitaciones, caraqueña!
A seguir aportando.
Cordial saludo
A.A.


----------



## krolaina

bb008 said:


> *3.000 PARRANDAS, DE LAS 3.000 ECHADERAS DE VAINAS Y LAS 3.000 JODEDERAS ETERNAS*


 
¡Luego me decís que siempre pienso mal! 


Rosita guapa, eres la ternura personificada!. Mi conticinia preferida (mira Martine, la palabrita nos vale _pa'to), _me da mucha alegría verte por los foros con tu particular humor y saber estar. 



Aprovechando que llego antes que Ant, te mando yo las cervecitas. Aunque estoy pensando que te la voy a mandar así en vista del calor que estamos pasando por aquí.

Un beso enorme y un abrazo "más enorme" todavía, que se te quiere!.

Edit. ENHORABUENA! (que se me olvidaba...)


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades por tus 3,000 aportaciones.


*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Rosi, Rosi!!, ¡¡felicidades!!, ¡¡porque con "felicitaciones" sólo no alcanza!!, veo que comparto con los demás la idea de que sos simpática a full, inteligente, comunicativa, y muy básicamente, das el perfil de "buena forera" (por lo menos el que yo considero como tal).*
*Sólo espero no ser objeto de tus complots con Miguelito .*
*¡¡Beso, beso!!, y ¡¡nos seguimos viendo en los próximos 3000!! *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Rosa, corazón. 3.000 felicitaciones, abrazos y demás, para una de las grandes de este foro. Sin ti no sería lo mismo.

Aunque se me adelantó la Krola, yo traigo mis cervecitas, para no perder la costumbre. 

Besos 

Anti


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> Tres mil post de simpatía, de humor, guiños y amistad
> Mchos más con nosotros
> Mangato


Mi Gatito querido...eres increible...mente tremendo.!!!!
Gracias por el detalle, por la primicia...por todo...
Un beso.



bb008 said:


> *Y LAS 3.000 SEÑALES QUE SOLO NOSOTRAS SABEMOS CUALES SON ...Jjajaja...que linda Bb, señales del más allá...*
> *Te quiero Mucho mi Bruji, el haberte conocido por medio WR y aprender de ti en vivo y directo no tiene precio.*
> *Para todo lo demás existe Master card...*


Gracias querida Bb, se te echa de menos por acá, a mi no me extraña que se adelantaran, da gracias a Dios que llegaste de segunda, porque casi no te paseas por este hogar...





Namarne said:


> *¡¡¡ FELICES 3.000, ROSA !!!*​


Gracias... Jordito el inmejorable, inteligente, simpatico y colaborador JORGE.



Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡¡¡Felicidades! Espero sigas dandonos más de ti, de tu hermosura la escribir, y que sigamos haciendo nuestros complots contra los foreros ja ja ja ja ja ja, (P.D No es cierto foreros aunque lo crean nunca estamos de acuerdo)
> Y te dejo acáesto para que empieces a *criarlo* de aquí hasta tus próximos 6 mil.Y porque no un *abrazote* de mi parte
> Y una fiesta de parte de *todos *


Que bellos panditas Juanmi, que regalo tan hermoso... conoces mi debilidad...y la compartes. lo de los complots, era un secreto y ahora que me delataste...que hacemos!!!!jajaj no Miguelillo, la verdad es que pocas veces compartimos la opinion pero te tengo entre mis mejores amigos.
BesOsos...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

alexacohen said:


> Felicidades, Rosangelus.
> Sé que no coincidimos mucho pero te aprecio en lo que vales. Y tú vales mucho, nena.
> Con cariño
> Lex


Gracias Alexa...es un placer coincidir contigo a ratos



Cintia&Martine said:


> WR tiene suerte de contar con una rosa y un ángel.... todo por el precio de una forera ... que no tiene precio igual que la ...
> Un beso de agradecimiento _à ta joie de vivre_ (si no sabes francés pásate por el foro )


Explicame me imagino que será algo como "felicidad de vivir"...estoy adivinando..Martine, ¿porque me pones tareas en mi postsiversario? 
Gracias amiga. Siempre se que cuento contigo.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¡Felicitaciones, caraqueña!
> A seguir aportando.
> Cordial saludo
> A.A.


Gracias Adolfo, no soy caraqueña, pero venezolana de todas todas...que placer tenerte por acá. (soy gochita)



krolaina said:


> Rosita guapa, eres la ternura personificada!.
> Aprovechando que llego antes que Ant, te mando yo las cervecitas. Aunque estoy pensando que te la voy a mandar así en vista del calor que estamos pasando por aquí.


Ternura!!! jajaja diría alguien muy allegado..._"viví con ella pa' que veais"..._
Gracias querida Carol, que rica cervecita, ya la extrañaba ...la rumbita al seco.. nooooo!!!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Kibramoa said:


> *Muchas felicidades por tus 3,000 aportaciones.*


Gracias Kibramoa...que bueno que has venido a mi celebración...



Rayines said:


> *comunicativa, (no querras decir...¿preguntona?..jaja, no Inés ....) es broma.*


Gracias querida Inés, solo espero que sigas soportando mis preguntas a deshora....jajajaj un abrazo enorme



Antpax said:


> para una de las grandes de este foro. Sin ti no sería lo mismo.
> Aunque se me adelantó la Krola, yo traigo mis cervecitas, para no perder la costumbre.
> Anti


Claro, claro, habría una menos, jajaj
Gracias Antonio...y cae bien la cervecita ya de tanto _"hablar_", tenía la garganta seca... un besote amigo...nos vemos en Madrid...!


----------



## UVA-Q

Rosangelus! Muchas Felicidades! Hace mucho que no coincido contigo, espero no me hayas olvidado!!!! 
Un abrazo!!!!!
Saludos


----------



## lamartus

*¡Rosa, en los 3000! *
¡Felicidades, querida amiga! Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad (aunque haya quien la confunda ) y por tus aportaciones. Es un placer coincidir contigo en un hilo y más aún fuera de él. Recibe este regalito para celebrar.

Besos (y babitas ) y ¡a por los 4000!​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

UVA-Q said:


> Rosangelus! Muchas Felicidades! Hace mucho que no coincido contigo, espero no me hayas olvidado!!!!
> Un abrazo!!!!!
> Saludos


Pero por favor Uvita, Olvidarte...con lo que me gustan a mi las uvas verdes congeladas (como hielito en un vasito de cocoanís, quedan espectaculares)
Siempre te recuerdo y gracias por estar aqui...








lamartus said:


> *¡Rosa, en los 3000! *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Felicidades, querida amiga! Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad (aunque haya quien la confunda ) y por tus aportaciones. Es un placer coincidir contigo en un hilo y más aún fuera de él. Recibe este regalito para celebrar.​
> 
> Besos (y babitas ) y ¡a por los 4000!​


Que linda Martica...
Las confusiones existen en todas partes...hasta en las mejores familias, y no nos escapamos aca en LGFWR....
como sabías lo de los bombones!...que rico...es lo que faltaba.
Gracias amiga un abrazOTE!!


----------



## romarsan

*FELICIDADES  ROSANGELUS *

*Me encanta encontrarte en el foro o en los PMs*

*Siempre es un placer compartir hilos contigo*


*Eres una persona realmente encantadora*

*Un beso*

*Ro*​


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades, Rosangelus!!!
Y muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y ayuda,

Valdo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

romarsan said:


> *FELICIDADES ROSANGELUS *​
> 
> *Me encanta encontrarte en el foro o en los PMs*​
> *Siempre es un placer compartir hilos contigo*​
> 
> *Eres una persona realmente encantadora*​
> *Un beso*​
> 
> *Ro*​


Igualmente Romar...eres un amor...

Gracias por  celebrar conmigo




valdo said:


> Muchas felicidades, Rosangelus!!!
> Y muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y ayuda,
> 
> Valdo


Gracias a ti, por enseñarnos tantas y tantas expresiones...un abrazo.!!!


----------



## Vampiro

Rosa... tres mil abrazos...
Siempre es un gusto encontrarte por los hilos, a veces para estar de acuerdo, a veces no... pero eso qué importa, lo importante es que tu buen humor siempre contagia y tus aportes son de real valía.
Que sean muchos más.
Felicitaciones.


----------



## aceituna

Ey, Rosita, no lo había visto...
¡Muchas felicidades por esos tres mil alegres mensajes!
Ahora a por los 6000. 
(Y a ver si yo consigo entrar un poquito más en el foro y así puedo disfrutarlos...)​ 
Un besazo,
Inés


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Rosa,

¡¡¡Perdóname por llegar tan taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarde!!! 7 días y 37 posts más tarde... para ser más preciso. Pero aquí estoy... si es aún se me extraña... 

Gracias por regalarnos siempre no sólo tu conocimiento sino toda tu buena energía, esa buena vibra que se nota a kilómetros de distancia... (Desde Caracas a Lima)

Aquí un pequeño presente por este gran logro.

Un abrazo enorme,

Erasmo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Vampiro said:


> Rosa... tres mil abrazos...
> Siempre es un gusto encontrarte por los hilos, a veces para estar de acuerdo, a veces no... pero eso qué importa, lo importante es que tu buen humor siempre contagia y tus aportes son de real valía.
> Que sean muchos más.
> Felicitaciones.


Gracias Vampi... creo queeee.... ¿podrías haberme dado una serenata..???
jeje no mi querido Vampiro, tu presencia es el mejor regalo





aceituna said:


> Ey, Rosita, no lo había visto...​
> 
> ¡Muchas felicidades por esos tres mil alegres mensajes!
> Ahora a por los 6000.
> (Y a ver si yo consigo entrar un poquito más en el foro y así puedo disfrutarlos...)​


Gracias Aceitunita que linda, tarde pero seguuraaaaaaaa!!!!
Un abrazo, nos seguimos viendo...



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Rosa,
> ¡¡¡Perdóname por llegar tan taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarde!!! 7 días y 37 posts más tarde... para ser más preciso. Pero aquí estoy... si es aún se me extraña...
> 
> Aquí un pequeño presente por este gran logro.
> 
> Erasmo.


tardeee???  por favor, nunca es tarde, cuando la dicha es buena..¿es asi? o cuando la dicha llega......no se...
Bueno Erasmo pero que alegría tenerte por acá, gracias por esa orquídea tan bella...la flor de Venezuela.
Se acabo la *Crema de Whisky * pero te guarde este pedazo de torta...
Un abrazote...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Pues para hacer juego con la torta...

¡Salud!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchísimas felicidades y mi enhorabuena por estos ya largos 3000.

Un abrazo. 

RIU


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Pues para hacer juego con la torta...
> 
> ¡Salud!






RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchísimas felicidades y mi enhorabuena por estos ya largos 3000.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> RIU


Gracias Riu...siempre presente, aunque ya casi no nos vemos...


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones, Rosangelussssssssssssssssss!!!!!*​ 
*Te mando un cariño *
*muy especial*
*y *​ 




*Fernita *​http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn...n.com/enchulatupagina/img001/VpKyN0VGzm0r.gif


----------



## Mirlo

*Rosangelus,*
*Nos vemos de vez en cuando y de cuando en vez...*
*Mis sinceras felicitaciones... y que sean muchos mas.*​


----------

